# Combat veteran looking to start a career.



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

I’m not sure how it works where your at. I don’t really know how it works by me. We have outside wiremen (linemen) out of our local. But they do their apprenticeship through the North east joint apprenticeship program NEAT. I don’t think they test or interview with our local JATC. So if you do your test and interview at our hall it would probably be with the same people if you did it at another local.

The one guy I talked to while they were doing their testing was a regional guy. He probably goes around to the different locals. I’m not sure how they do it. They use our classrooms and poles out back. 

https://www.neat1968.org/


----------

